# Utah house OKs firing squads



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

It was a close vote. Here's the link:

In close vote, Utah House OKs firing-squad proposal | Fox News

Thoughts?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

It doesn't particularly bother me. Dead is dead? Thats bad to say. It strikes me as very odd that they are refusing to supply lethal injection drugs but will certainly supply assisted suicide and euthanasia drugs. That makes little sense.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

What do they do if the condemned prisoner's last request is body armor?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

You tell them its not in the budget. I would like to see some type of severe beating added to possible punishment. If they are going to kill people why not?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Probabibly a more humane way to die then some of the victums of the condemed died I am sure.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Probabibly a more humane way to die then some of the victums of the condemed died I am sure.


This could be true. I haven't researched much on it because I don't care, but seem to recall hearing that the lethal injection has some horror stories behind it regarding how long it takes to actually do its job.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'd rather take the bullet. No blind fold, but I'll take a Camel non-filter.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Agreed. How it's done is of no consequence to me. I quick trial and 2 quick appeals and then to the firing line. None of this sitting on death row for 20 years while the case meanders through the courts at our expense. Be fair then do it.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Hawaii Volcano Squad said:


> What do they do if the condemned prisoner's last request is body armor?


Armor piercing 50 cal.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I like the one who caught of fire when they flipped the switch.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Well they want to file law suits on every quiet drug they try to use . Why not a bullet. I just hope they were not planning on using the M855


----------

